# Pears



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I've been begging and pleading for some old fashion home grown pears. Someone gave me a Walmart bag of pineapple pears a week or so ago. Been waiting for them to get ripe. Today was the day. After peeling and cutting away the bad spots I ended up with three pints in light syrup and three jars of pear jelly. Ain't they purty.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice, Looks like you did a real good job! We have an elderly couple that lives close & no longer uses their pears, they are kinda small but I don't care they are very good. Not sure what kind they are but they are a late variety & stay rock hard until late in October.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

What are pineapple pears? The jars do look pretty.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

where I want to said:


> What are pineapple pears? The jars do look pretty.


PINEAPPLE is an old-fashioned pear that is tough, hardy and hard to kill. It produces bushels of hard, cooking pears. It ripens in July-August and needs a pollinator. Hardy in Zones 8-10.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmm- I thought I was done looking for fruit trees. Maybe that is one to look into. Thanks.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh, thanks for posting the picture! I think that might be what I canned this weekend, the neighbor couldn't remember the variety of pear the tree was, but they looked a lot like that and are a hard variety. Delicious, too!


----------



## Jeepgirl86 (May 18, 2012)

Last year I canned pears from a tree on DH's grandparents land. They were the ugliest, buggiest, hardest pears I had ever seen (grew up on an orchard so I know what good fruit is), they were still rock hard in February! No one knows what kind of pear, just that it is old. They were the best! They looked a little bit like the above picture, so maybe that is what they are. This year, not one pear on the tree.


----------

